# More Chevy Cruze Diesel Details Emerge



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, rumor has it that it might be a _smaller_ *1.7L *diesel instead of the current *2.0L* DOHC diesel or the _less powerful _2.0L SOHC diesel.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and, rumor has it that it might be a _smaller_ *1.7L *diesel instead of the current *2.0L* DOHC diesel or the _less powerful _2.0L SOHC diesel.


I think I'd be disappointed if they cut too many corners on the engine. I'm interested in the car because I'm psyched about getting the technology of a modern diesel. I think they should offer the full-powered European engine at least as an option. It's going to get better mileage than anything else at 161 hp.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...true, but GM_ seems _to be 'tying' the *Eco*-*diesel* _together_ with *automatic *transmission to appeal to *more* US drivers.

...because the _current_ *2.0LT *DOHC engine doesn't get much better FE than the 1.4LT gasoline engine, going smaller in displacement solves the FE problem, yet still enables the engine to produce (slightly) more HP and (significantly) more Torque than the 1.4LT gasoline engine.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...true, but GM_ seems _to be 'tying' the *Eco*-*diesel* _together_ with *automatic *transmission to appeal to *more* US drivers.


That's too bad because I read an article on the performance of the European model and the power to fuel economy ratio was pretty amazing. I'll see if I can find it and post it in another thread.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't forget the _totally different _FE testing conditions between Europe and USA-EPA.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> That's too bad because I read an article on the performance of the European model and the power to fuel economy ratio was pretty amazing. I'll see if I can find it and post it in another thread.


Imagine having a V6 engine in your large car and then the company has an optional V8 of double the capacity but uses about the same amount of fuel? Which would you buy? That is how you would compare the 2L Diesel to the 1.4 petrol in the Cruze I know because I have the 161HP diesel.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Imagine having a V6 engine in your large car and then the company has an optional V8 of double the capacity but uses about the same amount of fuel? Which would you buy? That is how you would compare the 2L Diesel to the 1.4 petrol in the Cruze I know because I have the 161HP diesel.


Well, you forgot to mention that it is “the same amount of fuel” but at different price and you have to pay 25% more than you paid for the V6. Which car would you buy now? :th_coolio:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Well, you forgot to mention that it is “the same amount of fuel” but at different price and you have to pay 25% more than you paid for the V6. Which car would you buy now? :th_coolio:


I put my money where my mouth is and replaced a V6 with a turbo diesel cruze. Both cars weigh about the same, the petrol has more HP but the diesel has more torque. When it comes to fuel in suburban driving the diesel uses 10 liters per 100 k compared to 14 liters per hundred for the petrol. By the way my diesel is auto and the petrol was manual. The Cruze has climate control on all the time whereas the Commodore only had the air on when it was needed.


----------



## kts350 (Jan 9, 2013)

Really like the Diesel Cruze had one for a week last year to review and it's my pick of the Cruze range, I drive a diesel Captiva now so I am use to driving diesels and the Cruze one really impressed the crap out of me I reviewed the manual version I did 700km mixture of highway and city bumper to bumper driving and averaged 6.7L for the week it still ahd a 1/4 of a tank when I gave it back to Holden.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

kts350 said:


> Really like the Diesel Cruze had one for a week last year to review and it's my pick of the Cruze range, I drive a diesel Captiva now so I am use to driving diesels and the Cruze one really impressed the crap out of me I reviewed the manual version I did 700km mixture of highway and city bumper to bumper driving and averaged 6.7L for the week it still ahd a 1/4 of a tank when I gave it back to Holden.


...I'm guessing the _manual_ Diesel Cruze model was preferred over the _automatic_ Diesel Cruze model, correct or not?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I'm guessing the _manual_ Diesel Cruze model was preferred over the _automatic_ Diesel Cruze model, correct or not?


Up until a few years ago if you got your drivers licence in an automatic in NSW Australia you had to wait 12 months before you were allowed to drive a manual. Now the law has been changed and to drive a manual you have to pass a driving test in a manual. Therefore a lot of young people are just buying auto and will never do a manual test so the demand for manual is being reduced to keen drivers, by law. I was lucky my children were old enough to make the change and now they all drive manual cars. I bought the auto because my wife has never wanted to drive a manual and before the life of this car is over we will be reduced to 1 car only.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope the Diesel Cruze gets far better fuel economy than the gas version do. During my lunchtime walk today I noticed diesel was a full dollar a gallon more expensive than regular unleaded. At that price differential the car had better really be better or it won't sell in the US.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The price differential will kill it, over here distillate runs around the same price as 98 octane, so the win on the mileage is pretty much immediate, $1.45l ==> $5.50 per US gallon.

Yes, fuel here is more expensive.

Just did a quick price check, 98 is running at $1.58l, so I'm way ahead, "standard" ULP is running at $1.44l.

I wonder why there is that high add-on for distillate, maybe the base oil your refineries use has too much sulphur, and they have to refine it more? (That's not a dig, I do wonder why it costs more, I thought it came out of the stack before petrol!)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no idea why our diesel fuel prices are higher than gasoline prices. For that matter, I can't figure out why the US, as the second largest oil exporter, doesn't have significantly lower prices across the board.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

obermd said:


> I have no idea why our diesel fuel prices are higher than gasoline prices. For that matter, I can't figure out why the US, as the second largest oil exporter, doesn't have significantly lower prices across the board.


Diesel got more expensive than gasoline when we went to ULSD (we added an "ultra" before Low Sulfer Diesel). More processing to take the sulfur out, Pump lubricant added to replace the sulfur, and it takes more oil to make a gallon of ULSD than LSD.

Mike


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, but ours is ULSD too, I am pretty sure that in most of the developed world it is ULSD, so why is there such a price differential?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Yes, but ours is ULSD too, I am pretty sure that in most of the developed world it is ULSD, so why is there such a price differential?


That, I don't know. Going from below gas to above gas happened when the switch to ULSD happened, here; and ours is 15ppm, and yours is 10ppm...

Mike


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> ... and ours is 15ppm, and yours is 10ppm...


Somebody must be making some money on it.

I thought that your truckers were a smart and organised group, why did they stand for it? Or are they petrol not diesel?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Somebody must be making some money on it.
> 
> I thought that your truckers were a smart and organised group, why did they stand for it? Or are they petrol not diesel?


They're not organized. They're all diesel. Actually, I'm quite certain that we use a TON of diesel shipping our stuff all over the country, and from every barrel of oil, there is x-amount of it that gets separated into diesel, gas, asphalt, tar, etc. It may be that we just use a higher percentage of the diesel than we get out of oil, compared to gasoline?

Mike


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Yes, but ours is ULSD too, I am pretty sure that in most of the developed world it is ULSD, so why is there such a price differential?


Fuel Prices changed when "energy companys" started selling fuels by BTU's. Diesel contains more energy than gasoline, It has nothing to do with refining costs.
Ever notice the jump that LP took?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Stock 87 said:


> Fuel Prices changed when "energy companys" started selling fuels by BTU's. Diesel contains more energy than gasoline, It has nothing to do with refining costs.
> Ever notice the jump that LP took?


No such change occurred in Australia, so, no, I didn't notice a jump in anything.

Oh, the rebates on LPG have been reduced, but that was known to be going to happen, so no surprise there.

And in Oz, we have 91, 95 and 98 octane in petrol, and some E10. And LPG - Liquefied Petroleum Gas, can't be arsed looking up what its rating is, about 55 IIRC.

Of course, you can get other stuff, but in general that is what is available for the sparkers.

Distillate is distillate - the premium stuff is not sold on a higher cetane value.

Oh, and then there's Biodiesel, but that's still relatively rare.

And, doing a quick price check, in Melbourne (well, Mentone), cheapest prices in Australian Dollars per litre:
91 - $1.397
95 - $1.499
98 - $1.547
LPG - $0.655
E10 - $1.379
Diesel - $1.439
Premium Diesel - $1.479

Biodiesel isn't available to me.

The ex's Pug only runs decently on 98, I'm quite glad I got an oiler.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Food for thought...

Opel Announces All-New 1.6 Liter Turbo-Diesel Engine | GM Authority


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I personally am waiting for the diesel wagon!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## philrod (Apr 10, 2012)

In Canada diesel is cheaper than the lowest octane gasoline, so we are looking forward to the diesel Cruze. My 2011 Cruze LS will be traded on a diesel as soon as it hits the showroom!


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

i understand they are building 20 Diesels this week, or next, that will be the first ones for public sale...

a friend of mine thats a Quality Engineer drove one to Michigan, and back, a couple weeks ago, and said a lot of good things about it...


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

grumpy said:


> a friend of mine thats a Quality Engineer drove one to Michigan, and back, a couple weeks ago, and said a lot of good things about it...


Back when GM/Holden on Oz were looking at reasons not to bring the diesel Astra (built by Opel in Germany) out here, a mate of mine who was a safety engineer there took one for a drive, from Melbourne to Adelaide, and back, on a single 52 litre tank...

One way is 720km, so a nice 1440km for the round trip. Pretending that the tank ran dry, I work that out as 3.6l/100km, or, 78mpg, unless I have mucked it up.

That was a 1.9l turbo-diesel, however, and a while ago.

That run is pretty much 99% open road or freeway, so sitting on 100 or 110 km/h for hours on end, very little need to change gear or even move the steering wheel a lot!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DrVette said:


> I don't want to hear torque/hp figures.
> Only 75mpg or so.
> With diesel @ 50-75cts/gl more than reg, the cost of AdBlue and the looming $1,100 exhaust filtration replacement diesel is an expensive alternative.


While the 1.4T is great I welcome more power/torque in such a heavy car, more power means less engine load = better mpg. You will never see 75MPG in a car as heavy as the cruze, unless you add a heavy hybrid system to the new diesel. 

Based on everything I have read & converting imperial MPG & L/100K from other 2.0L diesels from around the globe it seems this should only get about 5MPG better than the eco(47mpg highway rating). Like the eco & the VW diesels most will be able to far exceed the window sticker numbers. 

Even if there seems to be extra fuel & maintenance costs with diesel cars there owners typically drive them 2 or 3times as many miles as the gas versions of the car. How many new 4cylinder gas cars you hear with 350,000-500,000miles on the original engine? Diesels are not for everyone but if one plans to keep a car along time or drive a ton of miles they more than pay for themselves.


----------

